# No need for synthroid



## sallywag

Hi guys
Had rai for toxic goiter five years ago. Went slightly hypo and put on .075 synthroid. About four months ago symptoms of hyper came back. Decreased dosage to .025. Endo and I agree this is so minimal that we are stopping synthroid. Has anyone else regained thyroid function after rai? Will check levels every couple of months to see where I am at


----------



## Lovlkn

What labs is your doctor running for you? Can you post them with ranges please.

As far as thyroid function after RAI, since you have your thyroid you may or may not produce thyroid hormones.

For some, it takes several doses of RAI to totally ablate the thyroid gland.


----------



## Andros

It would be in your best interest to get RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) as thyroid tissue can and does replicate.

I had to have RAI 3 times.

Hugs,


----------



## sallywag

Why would I want to ablate the thyroid? Our best case with the rai was the dosage was low enough to just go to the "hot spot". I was never severely hypo hence the low synthroid.

We are going to test tsh, free t4 and free t3 at end of September and then again three months thereafter.

So far feeling good.


----------

